# Please Help!Bilateral fallopian tube blockage!



## PatsBabyMama

Excuse my spelling if i happen to spell anything incorrect. Ive been with my boyfriend for four years now and we are planning on getting engaged and having a baby.Im 22 years old,at the moment and would like to have kids young due to unknown fertility issues and health reasons.Ive done my yearly pap twice this year (June and October)I had my first ultra sound on November 1rst 2012 following the sonohysterogram on Dec 19 2012. The sonohysterogram was painful for me ....I took the antibiotics prescribed and 1 ibuprofen... when the saline was inserted was the worst part for me.. I could barely take it,and now the doctors said my uterus and everything else looks healthy,they think my tubes are blocked because they didn't see the liquid go through them.And i heard from a nurse hes one of the best doctors,he says that the other doctor is gonna call me to set up a appointment with the results and options and a he mentioned a Hysteroscopy. I was wondering if they can do a tubal cannulation? And does a Hysterosopy hurt? Is a Laproscopy more painful then all the other options ?

I received a call from the fertility doctor on the 25/01/2013 & the results were that I have Bilateral fallopian tube blockage! Both tubes are blocked,so I was wondering what options do i have?Ive already called back for a follow up,I just don't want to be forced into IvF!!! :nope:


----------



## ilovegoob

You can try to unblock them your self with chinese medicine, enzyme therapy, and castor oil packs. That's what I'm doing since mine are both blocked as well. It has worked for some girls on other boards. I take serrapeptase enzyme, nattokinase enzyme, cinnamon poria, motherwort, xi xian cao, curcumin, and royal jelly. The royal jelly is only for egg health. I have been taking them for about a month. I have a follow up HSG on 3/1. Hopefull i have good news to report back.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Is it possible that your tubes were in spasm? I've seen so many women who go in believing that their tubes are blocked, only to discover that they are not blocked at all. It could be that you go to your hysteroscopy and your tubes are entirely clear. 

A lap is more invasive, but it is still minimally invasive surgery. They can definitely diagnose any blocks and many times fix whatever's blocking it.

Take care and don't lose hope! When you get a bad HSG result it's easy to think that your TTC journey is over, but in reality it's just the beginning.


----------



## DESPONDENT

I agree with calidreaming! the hsg test has been proven to be quite unreliable as so many things could go wrong, some doctors dont even encourage it and opt for laproscopy. I had one done in Oct 2012 and from the scan it looked like I have the same blockage (bilateral). My gynae was so baffled he phoned the radiologist who performed it and he admitted it could be possible human error due to insufficient force when injecting the dye, therefore it looks like the dye tapers off at each end. he admitted that hsg's are not performed very often. I should have known it wasnt performed correctly as it was completely painless for me! everyything Id read prior to the procedure made me prepare for intense pain but I felt nothing at all. My advise to you would be to get a second opinion...


----------



## ilovegoob

Just wanted to report back that my right tube is now open!! 4 months of chinese herbs, serrapeptase, and castor oil packs and my right tube is open and the left only slightly blocked. I had a lap in november that showed both tubes blocked bilterally. So very happy.


----------



## nicky26

I hope i'm in the right place here lol. I had a lap & dye test (under GA) and was told that my right tube was blocked and they could do nothing about it, they did the test as they thought i had endometriosis. I am now seeing a fertility specialist and with all the knowledge in my medical notes he thinks its highly unlikely that my tube is blocked at all and he wants to do a scan & dye test to prove it! i thought surely if a lap n dye test said it was that that was better than a scan n dye test? 
how painful is the scan??? really scared now :s 

wishing you all hopefull results xx


----------



## gsn2014

I know its an old thread but just in case anybody is still active.
how many ladies of this thread were able to open their tubes naturally and were able to conceive later on? 
i have bilateral fimbrial blockage and already failed 4 ivf transfers. I am looking for natural therapy now.
kindly suggest whether it is wise to try natural methods?
ilovegoob, what type of blockage did you have and what caused it.?
can you please suggest what did you do to open the tubes?


----------

